# St. George Island September



## SwampJunkie25 (Aug 16, 2015)

Headed down to SGI the second week of September. Never taken my boat there to fish. I'm more familiar with fishing Keaton and St. Marks.. Any ideas of good boat ramps and areas to fish that time of year? I've fished the east end from the shore and did well with the reds and flounder so I know i'll be visiting the cut in the boat. I have a 19 foot bay boat so if the weather is good I wouldnt mind running a few miles out to troll for spanish and kings either if the trout and reds aren't biting. Any advice is good advice. Thanks!


----------



## jcbcpa (Aug 17, 2015)

You should be just about just right for the reds. 
There's a good ramp on the bridge coming over. If you are coming from St. George there's an access road to the right right after you get on the bridge. Also if I'm going to fish the west end I sometimes trailer to Apalach and put in there at the Hwy 98 public ramp. You just follow 98 through town and once you get out of Apalach a little there's a ramp to the left. 
I have put my boat in at both ramps in the State Park on the east end of the Island but it can get skinny there.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 18, 2015)

Boat ramp on the bridge is good.  Be careful, quite often there is an Easterly during the day blowing right into the ramp, making it tricky.


----------



## BIGGUS (Aug 19, 2015)

Just go to the Deep Hole ramp. Free, nice, docks, deep. Right under the bridge in Apalach.


----------



## d-a (Aug 20, 2015)

BIGGUS said:


> Just go to the Deep Hole ramp. Free, nice, docks, deep. Right under the bridge in Apalach.



It's not free anymore.  

d-a


----------



## ForsythGlock (Aug 20, 2015)

Really?  The one right under the bridge when you cross over to Apalachicola?  How much do they charge?


----------



## one_shot (Aug 20, 2015)

I will be there Sept 4-9 fishing the east end  , I hope it's a little cooler.


----------



## BIGGUS (Aug 22, 2015)

d-a said:


> It's not free anymore.
> 
> d-a



Was in May.


----------



## BIGGUS (May 23, 2016)

I stand corrected. Now $10 for non-residents. Worth every penny. Great ramp!


----------

